# Calling all Tropical Frog owners!!!



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
I was hoping you would be able to help me out, Im an art student at University and have project on Location, I have chosen to look at the Amazon, particularly Frogs! the trouble is....It's unlikely i'll be able to visit the jungle within the next couple of weeks :lol2: So if anyone could post pictures of their tropical Phibs, I would be really grateful!!!
Thanks 
Jay


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I start off proceeding then...

Lemur Leaf Frog (Agalychnis lemur)



















Waxy Monkey Frog (Phyllomedusa sauvagii)



















Tiger Leg Waxy Monkey Frogs (Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis)



















Hope they help matey!


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

great start! thank you


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I start off proceeding then...
> 
> Lemur Leaf Frog (Agalychnis lemur)
> 
> ...


post progress pics of your piece =)

omg terrariumsupplies youve just made my OH say " aww thats cute, get that one" about the lemur leaf frog. Only wish she would say that about dart frogs


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

will do! keep them coming guys  thanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

iwantacrestie said:


> omg terrariumsupplies youve just made my OH say " aww thats cute, get that one" about the lemur leaf frog. Only wish she would say that about dart frogs


hehe' glad she likes them mate! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

A young Dendrobates Tintorius Patricia she is actually yellow but the flash made her come out white.








One over weight adult Female Dendrobates Tinctorius Patricia in serious need of a diet.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Mantella auranticia 









A.callidryas


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to mention J4ames, mantella are from Madacascar, on the continent of Africa, so not actually from anywhere near the Amazon. 

That said, quite a lot of Dartfrogs are from outside of the Amazon basin too. Azureas for example. To be honest in fact, a lot of the frogs you will get pics of wont be from the actual Amazon, but rather south and central America as a whole. You might want to broaden the area you are covering for your project Ben.

Just to demonstrate my point, most tinctorius are from Suriname http://www.eoearth.org/article/Suriname?topic=49460.


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok guys, here is my first painting. Hope you like, and please keep the photos coming


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

or not....the picture wont upload. apparently i may not post attachments. Been so long since i posted a photo on here i don't remember how to?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

BigHeadBen said:


> or not....the picture wont upload. apparently i may not post attachments. Been so long since i posted a photo on here i don't remember how to?


Ben upload your picture here mate - it's 100% free:

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Then copy the URL (path to image) into the small image icon when adding your post.


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Painted using acrylics, it's a poor photo, the colours a lot richer.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Excellent work Ben! You should do some commission paintings - I'd be interested in seeing some of my frogs immortalised : victory:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is another one for you.
Ranitomeya amazonica


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Frog number 2


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats ace!!!!


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd love that on my wall!


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

my last 3 paintings:









I now need to create some kind of final piece, would be great if someone could post a really good quality dart frog photo, something bright and colourful! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm really impressed by those last 3, the fact that I know what species they are straight away shows that you've captured each individual frog's characteristics really well. Sterling work.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you thought about commissioning some of your work?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

BigHeadBen said:


> Painted using acrylics, it's a poor photo, the colours a lot richer.
> image


Very good job A* for that lad !!!! Lol

I like it !!!!


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys 
Yeah I have done a little commissioning before for lizards, but people think
I charge too expensive which is fair enough, It takes longer than most realise.
But sure if your interested, let me know! I charge by canvas size so I can give you some options.
Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> How about this one?
> 
> image


What a beauty, love the blue on the legs.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> What a beauty, love the blue on the legs.
> 
> Adam


Yeah, Alanis are absolutely gorgeous tincs. Big and bold too. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Colourfull is definately the way to go and what better than a nice Cristobal.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Colourfull is definately the way to go and what better than a nice Cristobal.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


What a beauty. Has he eaten his mate?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Colourfull is definately the way to go and what better than a nice Cristobal.
> 
> Mike


It's dad? :lol2:










Or my other answer would be, a black jeans:-










:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That is one of 2 very plump females I have Adam.
Fortunately the one I think is a male has survived.
No idea how long for though if she keeps jumping on him like shes been doing lmao.

Mike


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

quite liking the look of the Cristobal, any more photos of different angles etc? (sorry i'm a bloody fussy artist) :lol2:


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Ben, the one you did of my Red Eye... How much would you be looking at for a relatively large (maybe a 3ft square) print?

James


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

BigHeadBen said:


> quite liking the look of the Cristobal, any more photos of different angles etc? (sorry i'm a bloody fussy artist) :lol2:


How does this one do Ben.
I asked her nicely to pose for me and she duely obliged.
I did have to edit the pic though to remove a large shadow so hope you don`t mind.

Mike


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

not sure is this real but I read it was called a peacock dartfrog ? others with more knowledge can help. (above)

las tables similar to cristobal


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I pinched this from dartfrog


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> How does this one do Ben.
> I asked her nicely to pose for me and she duely obliged.
> I did have to edit the pic though to remove a large shadow so hope you don`t mind.
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here`s another one I just took for you to choose from.

Mike


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

So I have been working on lizard portraits for people for awhile one & have developed a new style that I would love to try out on frogs! If anyone is interested, visit Facebook.com/jaymanchand.art for prices etc - here are some examples:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Giant Waxy*

This could be of interest-Phyllomedusa Bicolor (Giant Waxy monkey Tree Frog).





Great artwork....Impressed:2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

BigHeadBen said:


> So I have been working on lizard portraits for people for awhile one & have developed a new style that I would love to try out on frogs! If anyone is interested, visit Facebook.com/jaymanchand.art for prices etc - here are some examples: imageimageimageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 
Those are annoyingly amazing... Totally a compliment..! 
More in the ''Your way better at me at art'' annoying! :lol2:

Love the lizard ones you posted - Would love to see that technique with some frogs. Well done mate!


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

These are fantastic!
How much would you charge for a canvas of a gecko? Not sure on size yet


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Ben, great work... How about you try this one? My favourite larger frog, Tinctorius Lorenzo.


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Aubreygecko - prices for canvases are more expensive as they take longer, prices are on the Facebook page but can grab them for you later when I get a chance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> Hi Ben, great work... How about you try this one? My favourite larger frog, Tinctorius Lorenzo.
> 
> image
> image
> image


Would you like a commission of this Darren?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pole (Nov 7, 2013)

excellent work, I like it very much.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

BigHeadBen said:


> Would you like a commission of this Darren?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Very tempted yes, but maybe will have to wait till after Xmas I think


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> This could be of interest-Phyllomedusa Bicolor (Giant Waxy monkey Tree Frog).
> [URL=http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa372/Bethany_Abbott/DSC02887_zps193d6a8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa372/Bethany_Abbott/DSC02882_zpsa48f88fd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa372/Bethany_Abbott/DSC02891_zps10a75e8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...











Hope you like! It's on my Facebook site for sale - A3: £30
Thanks for the picture  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

BigHeadBen said:


> image
> Hope you like! It's on my Facebook site for sale - A3: £30
> Thanks for the picture
> 
> ...


Im well impressed with that picture mate, and im glad you chose that pic in particular.
Where are you based? 

Your work is really good:2thumb:

Thanks again

Tom:2thumb:


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Im well impressed with that picture mate, and im glad you chose that pic in particular.
> Where are you based?
> 
> Your work is really good:2thumb:
> ...


Thanks very much  I'm in Norwich, Norfolk but am happy to post anywhere incl. overseas


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Please vote for me as reptile artist of the year, would mean a lot to me!!!! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...432.1073741834.159931317452086&type=3&theater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

BigHeadBen said:


> Thanks very much  I'm in Norwich, Norfolk but am happy to post anywhere incl. overseas


I will send you a PM shortly.

Thankyou


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> I will send you a PM shortly.
> 
> Thankyou


Ok thanks, look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Those splatter Chams are flipping awesome Ben.


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks very much  oh, I'm Jay by the way  Ben is my bearded dragon haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Please vote for me as Reptile artist of the year simply comment my name 'Jay Manchand' in the comment box on the following link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...432.1073741834.159931317452086&type=3&theater


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Latest frog painting coming up! I have made it into the top 10 Reptile Artist Of The Year 2013, Reptile Report competition! If you could follow the link & click on 'Jay Manchand', I would be mega grateful for the support!! Voting ends 31st december and you can vote once per day, thanks guys! Here's the link:
2013 | The Reptile Report

And you can find me on www.facebook.com/jaymanchand.art


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Your work is really really impressive, I've seen a lot of artists attempt frogs, snakes and other reptiles but your's a long way better than anything i've seen before :flrt:


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Heart4Darts said:


> Your work is really really impressive, I've seen a lot of artists attempt frogs, snakes and other reptiles but your's a long way better than anything i've seen before :flrt:


Thanks very much! I'm glad people like them, I hope I can count on some of you to vote for me as reptile reports "artist of the year"? I've already posted a link on this thread I think, my name is jay Manchand so click that to vote  thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

A3 & A4 Prints are still available of all 3 frogs shown at the top of this page! Contact for details


----------

